# limiter removal



## FrontierTuner (Aug 30, 2004)

Is it safe or possible to remove the limiter's on the ecu?


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

jwt can do it. but unless you are highly skilled at pc's and what not there is no way to do it your self! :cheers:


----------



## spec240sx (Aug 22, 2004)

FrontierTuner said:


> Is it safe or possible to remove the limiter's on the ecu?


If you speak of a 00 or newer Fronty... It is possible, with enough time and all the wiring diagrams.
Yet, NO.. Even JWT will NOT mod the ECU.


----------

